# BOXING vs. MMA



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Boxing vs. MMA: What do you all think?

I sent this letter to Sports Illustrated. They were asking for people to weigh in on the subject of boxing vs. MMA. This is what I sent.



> A lot of people are talking about boxing vs. MMA. Some like Oscar de La Hoya and others welcome MMA as another sport. UFC star Diego Sanchez even trained with the boxing great. Some like Floyd Mayweather put MMA down. Saying it is nothing but a fad.
> 
> I believe that both sports can co-exist like football and baseball. There is no reason to think that to have one, you must lose the other.
> 
> ...


 :sniper:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I totally agree and personally find MMA a lot more exciting to watch!! Many old school boxing fans will disagree, but a lot of them are just being stubborn IMO. Watching them use other body parts other than just their hands is obviously going to make it more entertaining and gruesome for the fans. Also, the KO options can come from many different unexpected angles.

My buddy and I have had so many arguments about this b/c he is a boxing fan and I'm a UFC fan and I don't think they will ever end.

I just always think it takes two world renowned boxers to make me watch a boxing match and I could watch any two joe-schmos fight MMA.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Mayweather appologized after his fight for his comments about MMA.

I like boxing, but to be honest, other than the main event on Saturday night how many others on the fight card can you list? Many times MMA fights have multiple title matches and the one thing that leaps out in my mind is the fact that even those without title shots are known throughout the fan base.

One other thing is these guys are fighting year round. They don't take the breaks like boxers do.

MMA fighters are the cream of the crop. Nobody is going to beat them...period.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I think Bandman is right. I will turn on tv and if it's MMA whether it be Pride or UFC I'll probably watch it.

One reason is probably b/c the fights aren't going to be 12 rounds. I know that the fight might end any second.

And like Liv2hunt said, most of the MMA fighters are becoming pretty mainstream and well known. So you do recognize at least who's fighting.

I think Mayweather says a lot of things he doesn't really mean, just to hype a fight. He's a big trasher talker.....and he talks his way right the bank.

:sniper:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

The fight saturday night was exactly why I watch very little boxing anymore. The point system is should include more than just puches landed. Oscar puched the fight the entire time fought like a champion. He should have one the fight. And as for mayweather. I say Dana opens up the door for him and lets him show the world what happens when a boxer fights an MMA artist!!


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I didn't watch the fight, but I heard that Oscar might have won it, since he was the aggressor the whole time and did a good job.

I don't thinks Mayweather fighting in MMA would be fair........ so how about a compromise.

Let Mayweather fight in a Kickboxing match.

That way, he doesn't have to do takedowns or submissions, but he will have to go up against kicks.

That would be interesting.

:sniper:


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

MMA is by far better than boxing in my opinion.

Anyone who thinks MMA is new is sadly mistaken. Just because its just getting popular in this country and new organizations like the UFC are getting bigger and better, doesn't mean its new. Wrestling in the first Olympics with its rules would look much like the MMA of today!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Haven't cared much for boxing since the "ear biting" incident with Tyson/Holyfield in '97. Haven't cared at all for UFC/MMA either. Though I did find the SI article on the two to be very good.

I'll stick with the big four.


----------

